
Evolving-Snakes: Snakes from the classic game evolve using a genetic algorithm - ingve
https://github.com/indjev99/Evolving-Snakes
======
Method-X
Video demo: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQoa-
uFyXFw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQoa-uFyXFw)

------
nerdponx
Semi-related question: could you train a bot to play a game like Agar.io by
pitting a whole bunch of bot players against each other in the same instance?

~~~
lilgreenland
Not a neural net, but here is my attempt at that:

agar.evo

[https://codepen.io/lilgreenland/pen/aNemmK](https://codepen.io/lilgreenland/pen/aNemmK)

Each cell has about 10 behavioral parameters that are assigned randomly. Cells
that eat enough can reproduce with slight variation.

------
indjev99
Hey, guys. Author of the project here. Just checked the traffic on the repo of
the project and you make up about two thirds of it and I didn't even know
about this forum or that my project was linked here :D Glad you found it
interesting.

~~~
dang
Welcome to Hacker News! (I work on HN.) You're the sort of user we hope will
find this site interesting and stick around.

